# What is GWF for Visa Application



## Mamamtoto1 (Jan 27, 2013)

Someone please help me and tell me, where do i find GWF so i can fill in the visa application form. Cant seem to get passed the first page, thats how it looks below. I got an email telling me I'm registered but no GWF 

Personal Information

GWF number *

Please fill your GWF ID. Example: GWF023708943

Travel document number *

Given Name *

Family Name *

Phone number *

Would you like to have your passport returned by courier?
Yes No


----------



## uk_ukraine (Nov 10, 2016)

From what I know, the GWF number of your application. 
If you are now registering on the website with the company that takes your docs and biometrics, you will find your GWF number on the application your filled out on UK4Visas site.

If not, you're best giving us more info: What visa type, your location, exactly who/what company is asking for your GWF.


----------



## Mamamtoto1 (Jan 27, 2013)

> From what I know, the GWF number of your application.
> If you are now registering on the website with the company that takes your docs and biometrics, you will find your GWF number on the application your filled out on UK4Visas site.
> 
> If not, you're best giving us more info: What visa type, your location, exactly who/what company is asking for your GWF.


Im applying for a 6 month tourist from Kenya on a Kenyan PP, i have only received an email with a confirmation that I'm registered. Please see below the exact email. 



Thank you for registering with the TLScontact UK Visa Application Centre. This email is to confirm your account details and provide you with guidance on the next steps in the application process.

For your records, your account username is: 
Your password is the one used to create your account and for security is not repeated in this email. If you forget your password or wish to change it, you can click on the Request New Password link under the Login page on the country website where you created your account.

Now that you have registered with TLScontact you can track the status of your visa application by logging into your account. You will also be sent further emails to inform you when a decision has been made and when your application is ready to be returned to you.

Added Value Services
You are also now able to enhance your application experience by purchasing Added Value Services, such as:

Priority Visa: fast-track your visa application by having it placed at the front of the processing queue (terms and conditions apply, see website for further details)
Premium Lounge: available at most locations, receive a personal service in a dedicated lounge and make your application in absolute comfort
Return Courier: have your documents posted back to you directly to an address of your convenience
Some TLScontact locations also offer a wider range of services, check the Added Value Services page of the country website where you registered for further information.

Submitting Your Visa Application

On the day of your appointment, follow the below guidance for a smooth application submission process:

Check the date, time and location of your appointment several days in advance and ensure you are

able to arrive at the UK Visa Application Centre in good time. TLScontact advises that you aim to

arrive on or around your appointment time to avoid any unnecessary queuing. Applicants are seen

strictly according to their appointment time and late arrivals may risk losing their appointment slot.

You can check the location of your chosen UK Visa Application Centre on the Visa Centre Information

page of the country website.

Only applicants are permitted to enter the UK Visa Application Centre. Should you require assistance

please inform the security services at the entrance and they will make appropriate arrangements for

you.

Make sure you have all the documents you wish to submit with you, including a print out of your

appointment confirmation, visa application form and any payment receipts (for visa payment and any

Added Value Services purchased).

Electronic devices are not permitted in the UK Visa Application Centre so please make arrangements

to leave them somewhere safe while you make your application if you must carry them with you.

Mobile phone may be taken into the UK Visa Application Centre but must be switched off at all times.

At the UK Visa Application Centre

You will go through a short registration process where your visa application and supporting documents are

registered and your biometric identifiers are enrolled. Certain application categories will also undertake a video

conference interview, which will be conducted at the end of the application process. You will be informed of

this requirement in advance.

Keeping Updated

Once you leave the UK Visa Application Centre your application will be sent to UK Visas & Immigration for a

decision. TLScontact plays no role in the decision-making process. Processing time guidelines are

available on www.gov.uk, however do note that each application is assessed on its individual merit and in

certain circumstances processing times may differ.

You can check the status of your application in three ways:

TLScontact Website: login to your UK Visa Application Centre account

UK Visas & Immigration International Enquiry Service: local telephone numbers are available at https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/. Note this is a premium rate service run by HGS and is not a service provided by TLScontact


----------



## uk_ukraine (Nov 10, 2016)

Cool, a good friend of mine is married to a Kenyan lady, I was in Nairobi and Nakuru for his wedding in March!

Anyway, yes, you are on the TLS Contact Centre which is where you register after you have applied. That is where you go to take your printed application form (signed) and your passport and support documents, and give your biometrics.

You register with them after you have applied at the UK4Visas website. After you have applied, you will have your GWF number. 

If you have already applied at UK4Visas, just login to your account and your GWF number will be clearly on your application.


----------



## Mamamtoto1 (Jan 27, 2013)

Cant thank you enough for the info, its been few years since i invited someone and i think i panicked a wee bit. I now have the right page for making the application and i now know where to submit. 

Hope you had a great time in Nairobi/Nakuru and that everyone was nice to you. Thanks ones again


----------

